# Senior riders



## Lumpytires (7 Jun 2022)

Any senior riders on this forum?
I brought a new bike this spring to give me the incentives to exercise more and it has worked. 
Iam riding the state bike trails, and enjoy reading about the history of the area, they have signs posted along the trails ,with old photographs and information of the location.


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Jun 2022)

to cyclechat.

There are no senior riders here, we are all young ... at heart! 

Actually, I AM young! I'm not yet 60! (Double checks calendar to make sure)


----------



## antnee (7 Jun 2022)

Well there must be a good few seniors on here, well I'm one as just comming up to my 75th birthday. I took up cycling again at 65 to have more of a heathly lifestyle after a fairly sedentarly job fortunatly I took to it and now find that as the years go by find I don't go anyware near as far as I did but still enjoy it even if after all this time havn't found a comfortable saddle yet! So I don't plan to give up tillthe knees tellme to.


----------



## KnittyNorah (7 Jun 2022)

Lumpytires said:


> Any senior riders on this forum?
> I brought a new bike this spring to give me the incentives to exercise more and it has worked.
> Iam riding the state bike trails, and enjoy reading about the history of the area, they have signs posted along the trails ,with old photographs and information of the location.



I think there are lots of us in our 60s, 70s and 80s. Maybe beyond! 
Is that 'senior' enough for you? I'm right in the middle of that age range, but I think of it as my second - and better - youth.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Jun 2022)

65 here but there are some very old riders ie 66 and upwards on CC. 😁


----------



## Debade (7 Jun 2022)

I am one from across the pond. My wife and I commute, exercise and tour by bike. A few years ago we had a terrific bike tour along the N. Sea. We started in Edinburgh and finished in Copenhagen. That trip was one of the reasons I joined this forum. And not long after that we rode Florence to Paris. We were treated very well everywhere we visited.


----------



## Lumpytires (7 Jun 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> I think there are lots of us in our 60s, 70s and 80s. Maybe beyond!
> Is that 'senior' enough for you? I'm right in the middle of that age range, but I think of it as my second - and better - youth.



That's sounds like a mature rider to me, now I don't feel alone out there. Thanks for your response. Ride On !


----------



## Lumpytires (7 Jun 2022)

Well thank you all for your reply 's 
Iam 73 , ride just about every morning short ride, 4 to 5 miles, when I can get to a state trail, I've gone up to 19 miles, this morning 14 miles.
Hope my wife starts riding, just dropped my old bike off at the pro bike shop, to have it all tuned up, plus new tires and brakes, she says she's going to ride it, will see.


----------



## Lumpytires (7 Jun 2022)

Lumpytires said:


> Well thank you all for your reply 's
> Iam 73 , ride just about every morning short ride, 4 to 5 miles, when I can get to a state trail, I've gone up to 19 miles, this morning 14 miles.
> Hope my wife starts riding, just dropped my old bike off at the pro bike shop, to have it all tuned up, plus new tires and brakes, she says she's going to ride it, will see.



When this site let's me post pictures, I will share me rides with everyone.


----------



## Alex321 (7 Jun 2022)

Lumpytires said:


> Any senior riders on this forum?



Define senior 

I am 63, but have no intention of growing up any time soon


----------



## Sharky (8 Jun 2022)

I think in the UK TIMETRIAL world, a senior is from 19 to 39 yrs old. 40 and upwards are classed as Veterans, (aka vets.) so I am no longer a senior, but a vet and have been for the last 32 years.

Incidently, just rode our club's 10 mile trial tonight and the rider in front was a 13 Yr old lass. That's an age difference of 59 yrs! Didn't catch her, she beat me by a few seconds and I did a 30:40. No doubt she will be one to watch in a few years time.


----------



## Paulus (8 Jun 2022)

Another 65 year old here. I've been cycling since the age of 5 and don't expect to give up anytime soon


----------



## pawl (8 Jun 2022)

Lumpytires said:


> That's sounds like a mature rider to me, now I don't feel alone out there. Thanks for your response. Ride On !



How about me I’m 81try to ride three times a week between 15 to 30 miles on each occasion 

I’m all for act your shoe size not your age


----------



## fossyant (8 Jun 2022)

And some of these old crusties can use a computer - amazing !


----------



## DCBassman (8 Jun 2022)

fossyant said:


> And some of these old crusties can use a computer - amazing !


Some of us build them!


----------



## T4tomo (8 Jun 2022)

I'm one of the youngsters, at 52


----------



## dave r (8 Jun 2022)

Alex321 said:


> Define senior
> 
> I am 63, but have no intention of growing up any time soon



When you're over sixty theres no requirement to grow up, unfortunately growing old is compulsory.


----------



## dave r (8 Jun 2022)

I'm 70 and still pedalling, though not often now, I'm my Good Ladies Carer and don't get the time very often.


----------



## Sharky (8 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> I'm 70 and still pedalling, though not often now, I'm my Good Ladies Carer and don't get the time very often.



Do the same for our autistic daughter. Comes home every weekend, so can only get out on the bike Tues to Friday. So try and do a short ride on each of those days.


----------



## youngoldbloke (8 Jun 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> 65 here but there are some very old riders ie 66 and upwards on CC. 😁



Another 'very old' rider here - in my 75th year - legs a bit bu88ered now, after cycling for over 60 years, but just bought another e-road bike to keep me going for a few more years.


----------



## harlechjoe (8 Jun 2022)

Its easy to pedal, getting my leg over ( the saddle ) is a different matter


----------



## Peter Salt (8 Jun 2022)

Did someone just come to a cycling forum and asked whether there are any oldies around? That's like stepping into a pub and asking if anyone here is having a drink


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Jun 2022)

youngoldbloke said:


> Another 'very old' rider here - in my 75th year - legs a bit bu88ered now, after cycling for over 60 years,* but just bought another e-road bike to keep me going for a few more years.*



Same here, in 75th Year, Mrs @BoldonLad in her 76th year. Some years ago, I foolishly promised we would get Bikes, when we were 75, suddenly, we are 75, and, we have a Specialised Turbo Vado 4 SL each (only for the hills, assistance turned off at other times). Wallet feeling the pain, but, they (the e-bikes) are great fun.


----------



## PaulSB (9 Jun 2022)

68 in a few short weeks. My mileage has dropped this year from 180/200 a week to around 120. I ride a lot with three other pensioners, two have been injured, another moving house and I definitely overcooked it January to March and got very tired. All this has combined to reduce our weekly mileage.

Doing more and more gravel riding, usually a 60+ mile jaunt with less then 5 miles of tarmac. Rode Ride London in 5:09 so I think there's life in the old dog yet.

Chatting in the cafe on Monday we agreed less is definitely more.


----------



## markemark (9 Jun 2022)

I think it might be a good idea to separate this site into those old decrepit riders and those under 35.


----------



## ianbarton (9 Jun 2022)

PaulSB said:


> 68 in a few short weeks. My mileage has dropped this year from 180/200 a week to around 120. I ride a lot with three other pensioners, two have been injured, another moving house and I definitely overcooked it January to March and got very tired. All this has combined to reduce our weekly mileage.



67 until next February. Up to this year, I was cycling 160km per week. This has dropped a bit because of developing arthritis in my right knee. I am OK when actually cycling, but it hurts a lot when I start to walk. I have just had an MRI scan and am hoping my knee problem can be fixed.


----------



## postman (9 Jun 2022)

72 and going to start all over again.Not even sat on a bike since September -October 2020 due to a medical problem.So I am in the mature-senior group mentioned.I can't wait to revisit old haunts.


----------



## davidphilips (9 Jun 2022)

Theres a vets run twice a week with the cycle club i am in, only reason i am posting this, joined in this morning on my single speed and nearly had the legs pulled off me the average speed was well over 20mph spinning like a top, some of the guys where well into there 60s but cycled like guys 40 years there junior.
Cycling seems to keep cyclists young and fit.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jun 2022)

davidphilips said:


> Theres a vets run twice a week with the cycle club i am in, only reason i am posting this, joined in this morning on my single speed and nearly had the legs pulled off me the average speed was well over 20mph spinning like a top, some of the guys where well into there 60s but cycled like guys 40 years there junior.
> Cycling seems to keep cyclists young and fit.



I wish the government would realise that and actively encourage it and throw some decent money at infrastructure. They would recoup in saving the NHS some dosh if the population were fitter.


----------



## oldwheels (9 Jun 2022)

You are all just children. 
I am currently 86 and now have a tadpole trike as my balance has gone. My mileage is limited where I live because there are some hills I just could not get up and tourist traffic is too heavy on single track roads. I do get trips on the mainland about every 3 or 4 weeks where I expect to do at least 20 or 30 miles per day.
My first trip I remember was when I must have been about 3 years old with a trike. I went to visit an aunt in another village without asking permission and got as far as the Tyne Bridge at Pathhead in Midlothian before a passing police car took me home.


----------



## kingrollo (9 Jun 2022)

Sharky said:


> Do the same for our autistic daughter. Comes home every weekend, so can only get out on the bike Tues to Friday. So try and do a short ride on each of those days.



Respect. That must be a tough gig at times.


----------



## kingrollo (9 Jun 2022)

58 and suddenly realised wherever I go (apart from national trust sites) I'm always the oldest there......depressing !!


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Jun 2022)

kingrollo said:


> 58 and suddenly realised wherever I go* (apart from national trust sites) *I'm always the oldest there......depressing !!


And Cyclechat!


----------



## steveindenmark (10 Jun 2022)

I am 64 and am still riding 200km a week when I am not training.


----------



## Petrichorwheels (10 Jun 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> I think there are lots of us in our 60s, 70s and 80s. Maybe beyond!
> Is that 'senior' enough for you? I'm right in the middle of that age range, but I think of it as my second - and better - youth.



do feel free to tell us about the worse youth -before light seen.


----------



## taximan (10 Jun 2022)

77 and I consider myself an old fart but young at heart. I cant ride anything like the miles that some of the guys and gals on here do but I enjoy what I can do.


----------



## postman (10 Jun 2022)

taximan said:


> 77 and I consider myself an old fart but young at heart. I cant ride anything like the miles that some of the guys and gals on here do but I enjoy what I can do.


There is an actual Old Farts cycle Jersey on the internet.


----------



## Juan Kog (10 Jun 2022)

Thought I would share a conversation I had a few weeks ago with another mature cyclist . We were (far) too old too be M.A.M.I.L s so we were P.I.L.O.C s , that’s pensioners in Lycra on cycles .


----------



## Erasmus (10 Jun 2022)

Our little gang of slow old duffers (acronym there in itself) refer to ourselves as f.o.s.s.i.l's - fat old silly somethings in lycra (words for the s's vary...)


----------



## Gwylan (10 Jun 2022)

antnee said:


> Well there must be a good few seniors on here, well I'm one as just comming up to my 75th birthday. I took up cycling again at 65 to have more of a heathly lifestyle after a fairly sedentarly job fortunatly I took to it and now find that as the years go by find I don't go anyware near as far as I did but still enjoy it even if after all this time havn't found a comfortable saddle yet! So I don't plan to give up tillthe knees tellme to.



Welcome to my world!


----------



## Fredo76 (10 Jun 2022)

The Beatles wrote a song about my age. I'm still fed, and I think I'm at least a nice-to-have, maybe a little nicer after re-starting cycling a couple years ago. I'm half as fast as I used to be, and haven't yet ridden half as far as I used to ride, but I feel better than I have in a long time.

Congratulations!

Keep it fun and you'll keep it up.


----------



## Sharky (10 Jun 2022)

Fredo76 said:


> The Beatles wrote a song about my age.


I played one of the "age" songs to my then GF on her birthday, then 47 years later played the other ageist song to her, now my OH.


----------



## taximan (11 Jun 2022)

postman said:


> There is an actual Old Farts cycle Jersey on the internet.



Thanks for the info postman. Just added it to my 'must have' list.


----------



## Mart44 (11 Jun 2022)

I'm 77 and took up off-road cycling as a born again cyclist at age 52. Gave that up around 4 years ago. I am now much more sedate and ride a Scott e-bike on the road most of the time. I still have my Claud Butler mountain bike and ride it sometimes but I think tackling some of the off-road hills I used to ride up would be out of the question now ..but still onwards and upwards eh? ..or onwards, along and preferably downwards.


----------



## rustybolts (11 Jun 2022)

71 and riding the roads , all good


----------



## Johnsco (12 Jun 2022)

Nearly 75 .... Still on the same Carlton that I bought for £5 in the mid 1960s.
- - - Growing old disgracefully !


----------



## Petrichorwheels (12 Jun 2022)

Johnsco said:


> Nearly 75 .... Still on the same Carlton that I bought for £5 in the mid 1960s.
> - - - Growing old disgracefully !



pic please


----------



## simongt (12 Jun 2022)

pawl said:


> I’m all for act your shoe size not your age


At 69, I'm all for that attitude.  It's just that occasionally, parts below the neck have to remind the part above the neck that I'm not twenty anymore - !


----------



## PaulSB (13 Jun 2022)

pawl said:


> I’m all for act your shoe size not your age





simongt said:


> At 69, I'm all for that attitude.  It's just that occasionally, parts below the neck have to remind the part above the neck that I'm not *twenty* anymore - !


Big feet though.


----------



## DCBassman (13 Jun 2022)

simongt said:


> At 69, I'm all for that attitude.  It's just that occasionally, parts below the neck have to remind the part above the neck that I'm not twenty anymore - !


Precisely this.


----------



## derrick (13 Jun 2022)

At 70 years old i am still chasing PRs on Strava.


----------



## simongt (13 Jun 2022)

derrick said:


> At 70 years old i am still chasing PRs on Strava.


At 69, I still stick to chasing pretty lasses; at least in my mind - !


----------



## dave r (13 Jun 2022)

simongt said:


> At 69, I still stick to chasing pretty lasses; at least in my mind - !



At seventy I still chase pretty lasses, I just can't remember why.


----------



## Nebulous (16 Jun 2022)

Our club has an 87 year old who marshalls at our confined TTs. He told me he is going to ride at least one of them this year. He rode one last year.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jun 2022)

I do a ride called the Tri-vet. Run every 3 years, Its an organised 100 mile ride for those over 50. This year will be my third ride and I'm still one of the youngest doing it. There's riders in their 80's who have no problem doing the distance.


----------



## midliferider (16 Jun 2022)

pawl said:


> How about me I’m 81try to ride three times a week between 15 to 30 miles on each occasion
> 
> I’m all for act your shoe size not your age



Wow, I hope I will be able to do that. Can I ask you, are you a life long cyclist?


----------



## pawl (17 Jun 2022)

midliferider said:


> Wow, I hope I will be able to do that. Can I ask you, are you a life long cyclist?



I have been cycling from the age of 15.,Apart from a break at 24 exams family duties.Think i might qualify as a life long cyclist 🚴‍♀️


----------



## midliferider (17 Jun 2022)

pawl said:


> I have been cycling from the age of 15.,Apart from a break at 24 exams family duties.Think i might qualify as a life long cyclist 🚴‍♀️



Of course you are. I showed this to my son who is 24. He said you must be having very expensive bikes!


----------



## pawl (17 Jun 2022)

My most expensive bike a Planet X carbon which was my most expensive bought 8 years ago as reward for surviving open heart surgery aged 73 .My other two bikes a Giant aluminium and aRibble steel were both bought many years ago Can’t remember what they cost Should last me till the grim reaper comes knocking on the door.


----------



## midliferider (17 Jun 2022)

pawl said:


> My most expensive bike a Planet X carbon which was my most expensive bought 8 years ago as reward for surviving open heart surgery aged 73 .My other two bikes a Giant aluminium and aRibble steel were both bought many years ago Can’t remember what they cost Should last me till the grim reaper comes knocking on the door.



I have just retired at the age of 60. I am planning to buy a good bike which will perhaps be my last purchase!


----------



## pawl (17 Jun 2022)

midliferider said:


> I have just retired at the age of 60. I am planning to buy a good bike which will perhaps be my last purchase!



Whatever you buy enjoy it


----------



## Petrichorwheels (17 Jun 2022)

midliferider said:


> I have just retired at the age of 60. I am planning to buy a good bike which will perhaps be my last purchase!



good plan - I'd make it a bike to use/give you lots of new experiences in your golden age - not one to look at/have folks admire the spec.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jun 2022)

midliferider said:


> I have just retired at the age of 60. I am planning to buy a good bike which will perhaps be my last purchase!



Perhaps being the optimal word


----------



## pawl (17 Jun 2022)

Johnsco said:


> Nearly 75 .... Still on the same Carlton that I bought for £5 in the mid 1960s.
> - - - Growing old disgracefully !



Is there any other way of growing old Just thought perhaps growing old very very disgracefully


----------



## taximan (17 Jun 2022)

midliferider said:


> I have just retired at the age of 60. I am planning to buy a good bike which will perhaps be my last purchase!



That's what I thought when I retired, then I had to find a job to fund my bikes


----------



## Nebulous (17 Jun 2022)

taximan said:


> That's what I thought when I retired, then I had to find a job to fund my bikes



I retired last year at 59, then very quickly took a part-time job. I tell people at work I'm working to buy toys. A bike and associated kit has been a big part of that.....


----------



## oldwheels (17 Jun 2022)

I bought what was intended to be my last bike purchase when I got a Brompton in my late 70s but since then got a used but not abused Bike Friday as well.
Sadly my balance has gone AWAL and I got an Adventure HD but now looking for a suitable emotor trike, but so far cannot justify the new price and where I live used ones are too far away. OTOH if one came available in say Glasgow area I could be tempted. 
Kinetics currently has a new HD in stock but no motor. Mebbe I should have gone for the Full Fat he had earlier but too late now.


----------



## harlechjoe (17 Jun 2022)

midliferider said:


> I have just retired at the age of 60. I am planning to buy a good bike which will perhaps be my last purchase!



I brought my last bike when I was 60, now I've brought another one !


----------



## cycleking (19 Jun 2022)

what counts as senior? im almost 50


----------



## BoldonLad (19 Jun 2022)

cycleking said:


> what counts as senior? im almost 50



A mere child you are


----------



## Alex321 (19 Jun 2022)

Senior is at least


cycleking said:


> what counts as senior? im almost 50



"Senior" is at least 5 years older than whatever age the questioner is


----------



## teeonethousand (20 Jun 2022)

My number is 67. I recently took up cycling (again) as part of a losing weight plan…as part of a plan to extend healthy and active life. I try to think that my number is as relevant as the colour of my bike (£70 recycle shop).


----------



## simongt (24 Jun 2022)

I 'retired' in April after 28 years at the same coy. Let's say managment 'issues' or lack thereof - ! I'd been cycling the 25 mile round trip most days for ten years and was a bit concerned about keeping cycling on. However, just started a new job locally, so I can easily cycle in and as it's very physical work, I can avoid 'renewing ' my gym membership as well as keeping the pedalling miles up.
Result - !


----------



## simongt (24 Jun 2022)

'Senior' is taking advantage of various reduced prices, buss pass etc., but still behaving like the big kid inside most of us - ! 

However, never regret growing old, it's a privelige denied to many.


----------



## cycleking (30 Jun 2022)

Alex321 said:


> Senior is at least
> 
> 
> "Senior" is at least 5 years older than whatever age the questioner is



right answer lol!


----------



## cycleking (30 Jun 2022)

simongt said:


> 'Senior' is taking advantage of various reduced prices, buss pass etc., but still behaving like the big kid inside most of us - !
> 
> However, never regret growing old, it's a privelige denied to many.



thats true i guess thats one benefit of being ancient


----------



## cwskas (1 Jul 2022)

midliferider said:


> I am planning to buy a good bike which will perhaps be my last purchase!



Let's hope not!


----------



## tinywheels (3 Jul 2022)

Good to see all you oldies. 
I'm 63 and ride with a work group regularly most of them are under 35.
my brompton keeps up with them and does my regular commute on top.


----------



## Buxton56 (29 Sep 2022)

Lumpytires said:


> Any senior riders on this forum?
> I brought a new bike this spring to give me the incentives to exercise more and it has worked.
> Iam riding the state bike trails, and enjoy reading about the history of the area, they have signs posted along the trails ,with old photographs and information of the location.


----------



## Buxton56 (29 Sep 2022)

I’m 66 and haven’t been on a bike since my 20’s. I just purchased a 24” Electra Cruiser 7. It’s not a fancy bike but I already love it. I just wanted something to get a little more exercise and I’m tired of just walking. Lol. I live by the beach and the bay in San Diego so that’s where I’ll be riding. I’m sure most people on this site commute or ride the countryside on their high end end bikes and my little cruiser seems silly. I got this bike because 1, it was cheap and in great condition and 2 it has 7 gears, which I know nothing about but I’ll learn, so if I want to venture a little further I can do it with ease.


----------



## KnittyNorah (29 Sep 2022)

Buxton56 said:


> I’m 66 and haven’t been on a bike since my 20’s. I just purchased a 24” Electra Cruiser 7. It’s not a fancy bike but I already love it. I just wanted something to get a little more exercise and I’m tired of just walking. Lol. I live by the beach and the bay in San Diego so that’s where I’ll be riding. I’m sure most people on this site commute or ride the countryside on their high end end bikes and my little cruiser seems silly. I got this bike because 1, it was cheap and in great condition and 2 it has 7 gears, which I know nothing about but I’ll learn, so if I want to venture a little further I can do it with ease.



What 'high end' bike? Lol! No electrics for me, just a foldable 20" wheel bike for shopping, days out to the coast by train, going to U3A and riding along the canal towpath. Welcome to cyclechat!


----------



## Buxton56 (29 Sep 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> What 'high end' bike? Lol! No electrics for me, just a foldable 20" wheel bike for shopping, days out to the coast by train, going to U3A and riding along the canal towpath. Welcome to cyclechat!



Thank you so much for the welcome! My bike is just a regular bike not electric. The name just sounds fancy. Lol. I’m just like you, going to use it for quick rides to the local market and nice rides around the beach and bay. Also as a stress reliever, my husband can be exhausting. LOL.


----------



## KnittyNorah (29 Sep 2022)

Buxton56 said:


> Thank you so much for the welcome! My bike is just a regular bike not electric. The name just sounds fancy. Lol. I’m just like you, going to use it for quick rides to the local market and nice rides around the beach and bay. Also as a stress reliever, my husband can be exhausting. LOL.



I find there's nothing better than riding along my local canal towpath for relaxation - it's level and easy, there's no traffic other than an occasional narrowboat, and there are occasional seats at the side of the towpath to take a rest on and regular bridges to shelter under if it should start to rain!


----------



## rustybolts (30 Sep 2022)

I'm 71 and ride a Felt FC , Trek madone 5.5 and Trek Madone 5.9 sl on the roads . I use a Felt F55 for Turbo trainer when its very wet of cold or have pains in my hands or thumbs . Have not succumbed to an electric bike yet


----------



## rustybolts (30 Sep 2022)

Here are my Treks , they are not always this clean !


----------



## nagden (30 Sep 2022)

I am 67 years old and a lifelong cyclist. I ride an old Motobecane tourer that's nearly as old as me but has had far more replacement parts including a smaller chainring. I cycle 6 mornings a week and like to do around 200km per week. I find I can't handle too much intensity so the MAF system suits me fine.


----------



## Venod (30 Sep 2022)

70 and aim for 150 miles a week on a mixture of road and off road rides.
A Cannondale Synapse and Giant TCR for dry weather use.
A Spa Elan for wet road use and a bit of off road.
An OnOne CX and Trek MTB for more serious off road stuff
A Tacx Neo turbo when it's just too bad to go out.
Still enjoying it after all these years.


----------



## DCBassman (30 Sep 2022)

Approaching 70, build my bikes out of scrappers, live in a place where a flat ride is nearly impossible. Lots of very low gears!


----------



## CharleyFarley (3 Oct 2022)

Buxton56 said:


> I’m 66 and haven’t been on a bike since my 20’s. I just purchased a 24” Electra Cruiser 7. It’s not a fancy bike but I already love it. I just wanted something to get a little more exercise and I’m tired of just walking. Lol. I live by the beach and the bay in San Diego so that’s where I’ll be riding. I’m sure most people on this site commute or ride the countryside on their high end end bikes and my little cruiser seems silly. I got this bike because 1, it was cheap and in great condition and 2 it has 7 gears, which I know nothing about but I’ll learn, so if I want to venture a little further I can do it with ease.



I'm 76 and bought an Electra Cruiser 7 two years ago and love it. I always modify my bikes to suit so I put Electra fenders on it, different bars, lever shifters and a better saddle. It's my evening bike. In the mornings I ride my Specialized Fatboy which I've had for six years. And I do all my own servicing. I had to put new wheel bearings in both wheels on the Electra after they started grinding at 600 miles. I could have had it done under warranty but I prefer to do my own. It now has 3,700 miles on it. The Fatboy now has 11,700 miles on it. I don't do long distance, only 20 miles max and only during the Florida winters because it's too hot during the summer.


----------



## Toe Clip (3 Oct 2022)

Over my allowance of 3 score and ten and riding a Ridgeback Expedition.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Oct 2022)

Venod said:


> 70 and aim for 150 miles a week on a mixture of road and off road rides.
> A Cannondale Synapse and Giant TCR for dry weather use.
> A Spa Elan for wet road use and a bit of off road.
> An OnOne CX and Trek MTB for more serious off road stuff
> ...


Yikes - you are doing 3-4 times what I currently do!


----------



## GuyBoden (3 Oct 2022)

I ride two or three 60-70 mile rides a week in summer, less miles in winter. Also, an additional short 20-30 mile ride with my wife at weekends.

No off road rides anymore, the physio told me it wasn't good for my back.


----------



## icowden (5 Oct 2022)

markemark said:


> I think it might be a good idea to separate this site into those old decrepit riders and those under 35.



Hang on- I'm 48 - does that make me decrepit? I mean I suppose I'm starting to feel decrepit...


----------



## dave r (5 Oct 2022)

icowden said:


> Hang on- I'm 48 - does that make me decrepit? I mean I suppose I'm starting to feel decrepit...



I'm 71 and I don't feel decrepit. at 48 you're still in your prime.


----------



## Ian H (9 Oct 2022)

I broke one of my own records yesterday (not something I should really be proud of) with a 4½ pint 200k. Hic! I was with (younger) friends, so I can claim they led me astray. It was also my first longish ride on fixed-wheel for a year or so. Planning to ride at least another SR series next year (my 70th). And do some touring.


----------



## Oldhippy (9 Oct 2022)

Does 58 count as senior? Around a 100 or more miles on average for me a week but cycle is transport too. Noticing some very young people on electrickery cycles these days which I find odd.


----------



## Juan Kog (9 Oct 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Does 58 count as senior? Around a 100 or more miles on average for me a week but cycle is transport too. Noticing some very young people on electrickery cycles these days which I find odd.


No you’re still a youngster and I agree with your view on electric bikes .


----------



## Oldhippy (9 Oct 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> No you’re still a youngster and I agree with your view on electric bikes .



Excellent news as I act like a youngster as well and can run rings around people half my age a lot of the time.


----------



## gootzie (14 Oct 2022)

I've really enjoyed reading this thread! I'm almost 79, female, and haven't been on a bike since 40. If I want to see 80+, more exercise is in order and a bike looks perfect, except I'm at a loss right now what to get. It definitely will be an e-bike or e-trike to help me out until I get stronger.

Keep this thread going to give me incentive and help me along the way. Thank you!


----------



## KnittyNorah (15 Oct 2022)

gootzie said:


> I've really enjoyed reading this thread! I'm almost 79, female, and haven't been on a bike since 40. If I want to see 80+, more exercise is in order and a bike looks perfect, except I'm at a loss right now what to get. It definitely will be an e-bike or e-trike to help me out until I get stronger.
> 
> Keep this thread going to give me incentive and help me along the way. Thank you!



I'm in my 70s and got a bike last summer as a birthday gift to myself for my 75th. Took a few days to get back the knack of riding one - hadn't been on one for more than a decade - but cracked it OK. First rides were literally 10 - 15 minutes but after a few weeks I was able to doing 5 miles, and by the end of the summer was doing 15+ miles occasionally. Now I ride it most days, do all my supermarket shopping with it (baskets and panniers front and back), go to U3A meetings on it, take it on trips out by train and am sorry that winter and foul weather is coming as it will limit my riding. I badly ruptured my Achilles tendon 4 years ago and in the year since I've been riding my bike my ankle has improved _vastly_.

I live in a flat area and am still pondering whether or not to get an e-conversion for it.


----------



## iandg (15 Oct 2022)

I'm 61. Was doing 250-300km/week last year. Now struggling with Polymyalgia Rheumatica and happy if I do 3 rides/80km a week.

Positive tho' - I'm in my 60s and still riding a bike


----------



## shep (15 Oct 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Does 58 count as senior? Around a 100 or more miles on average for me a week but cycle is transport too. Noticing some very young people on electrickery cycles these days which I find odd.



Not really a 'old' hippy at all then.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Oct 2022)

markemark said:


> I think it might be a good idea to separate this site into those old decrepit riders and those under 35.



Most of decrepit people I know are those under 35, who’ve led a far too sedentary a lifestyle. Active oldies are far fitter and healthier and robust.


----------



## Big T (15 Oct 2022)

I’m 63 and I’m often one of the youngest on our club rides. I have several older friends who ride, one is 78 and is as fit as me, another is 80 and has just bought an e bike as he started to struggle on hills. My club’s President is 92 and still riding, he’s just bought an e bike too. I saw him on his bike at a cafe recently that 20 miles from where he lives.

I do about 5000 miles a year on average.


----------



## gbs (15 Oct 2022)

"_I've really enjoyed reading this thread! I'm almost 79, female, and haven't been on a bike since 40. If I want to see 80+, more exercise is in order and a bike looks perfect, except I'm at a loss right now what to get. It definitely will be an e-bike or e-trike to help me out until I get stronger."_

*Gootzie,*sorry to state the obvious but E-bikes are relatively heavy and may be difficlut to manage if travelling by car or train. I did a little research and reached the conclusion that e-bike is not a good solution for me even though i am now age 80 and in rehab after major surgery.


----------



## Petrichorwheels (15 Oct 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> I'm in my 70s and got a bike last summer as a birthday gift to myself for my 75th. Took a few days to get back the knack of riding one - hadn't been on one for more than a decade - but cracked it OK. First rides were literally 10 - 15 minutes but after a few weeks I was able to doing 5 miles, and by the end of the summer was doing 15+ miles occasionally. Now I ride it most days, do all my supermarket shopping with it (baskets and panniers front and back), go to U3A meetings on it, take it on trips out by train and am sorry that winter and foul weather is coming as it will limit my riding. I badly ruptured my Achilles tendon 4 years ago and in the year since I've been riding my bike my ankle has improved _vastly_.
> 
> I live in a flat area and am still pondering whether or not to get an e-conversion for it.



great stuff nora.
Despite your location tag I don't think the weather is too limiting. I'd encourage you get some good winter cycling togs (better than they have ever been and cheap decent stuff is due to, er, trickle down, often available. Avoid any chance of ice of course.


----------



## gootzie (15 Oct 2022)

gbs said:


> "_I've really enjoyed reading this thread! I'm almost 79, female, and haven't been on a bike since 40. If I want to see 80+, more exercise is in order and a bike looks perfect, except I'm at a loss right now what to get. It definitely will be an e-bike or e-trike to help me out until I get stronger."_
> 
> *Gootzie,*sorry to state the obvious but E-bikes are relatively heavy and may be difficlut to manage if travelling by car or train. I did a little research and reached the conclusion that e-bike is not a good solution for me even though i am now age 80 and in rehab after major surgery.



Thanks gbs. I appreciate your concern. I had ordered a Rad ebike and ended up cancelling the order when I realized I was no longer 39. Now one of the first things I look at is the weight. I haven't dismissed an etrike, thinking the older I get, perhaps the less I can handle an ebike and will have to give it up, ending up with an etrike anyway. The jury is still out. At any rate, I refuse to believe I will be unable to ride.


----------



## BoldonLad (16 Oct 2022)

gootzie said:


> Thanks gbs. I appreciate your concern. I had ordered a Rad ebike and ended up cancelling the order when I realized I was no longer 39. Now one of the first things I look at is the weight. I haven't dismissed an etrike, thinking the older I get, perhaps the less I can handle an ebike and will have to give it up, ending up with an etrike anyway. The jury is still out. At any rate, I refuse to believe I will be unable to ride.



If it helps, we (myself and wife) are two 75 year olds. We recently "graduated" to ebIkes. We chose Specialised Vado 4 Turbo. We ride for exercise, much of the time, we ride with the assistance tuned off, just putting on if a hill proves too much. Weight was a significant consideration in our choice. At 15kg they are "light" by ebike standards, many of the others we looked at were 25kg or more.


----------



## CharleyFarley (17 Oct 2022)

gootzie said:


> I've really enjoyed reading this thread! I'm almost 79, female, and haven't been on a bike since 40. If I want to see 80+, more exercise is in order and a bike looks perfect, except I'm at a loss right now what to get. It definitely will be an e-bike or e-trike to help me out until I get stronger.
> 
> Keep this thread going to give me incentive and help me along the way. Thank you!



If exercise is your top reason for getting a bike, I'd suggest a regular trike. They handle differently to a bike but you get used to them. They're easy to mount and dismount. If you opt for an electric bike or trike I'd suggest get one from a bike shop, not a big box store. It will cost a bit more, then when it comes to servicing the machine, you can rely on the bike shop but you won't get any service from a big box store. A bike shop might not want to service a cheap bike or trike, as I found out when I took a friend's trike to a bike shop. The freewheel had gone bad and they said they don't service trikes. And this was a huge bike shop with two stores! I ended up doing the repair, myself.

One other consideration is where you will be riding. If you have safe roads in your area, then you'll be in good shape, but if you have to transport it, a trike will need a pickup truck or small trailer to tow it. I'm 76 and although e-bikes look interesting, I ride for exercise so my pedal bikes are good for me.


----------



## KnittyNorah (18 Oct 2022)

gbs said:


> E-bikes are relatively heavy and may be difficlut to manage


Exactly. They also come in a much smaller range of sizes than do other bikes and as I'm under 5ft ...
Getting something that bulky and heavy into a car or onto a rack is not an easy task, and if you don't drive, you will appreciate having something you can get onto the train or into a friend's car - or even into a bus or taxi. As I no longer drive, that applied to me.

So my Dahon folder at around 13kg was a good choice for me - and electric conversions are now starting to become more of a possibility even with the 'unorthodox' front fork width. I've built up a considerable amount of general fitness in the past 12 months and feel that I wouldn't have done so if I'd got an e-bike from the get-go, although if I lived in a hilly area I think that would probably have been different.


----------



## Always Cross (19 Nov 2022)

I’d been waiting a long time to say something and the other day it happened. I was talking to 2 people one was a friend the other was the friends friend I didn’t know. We got round to talking about cycling and my friend pointed to me and said that I had been cycling all my life, this my moment I replied “I haven’t been cycling all my life yet as I‘m not dead yet”. I Started riding at 7yo I’m 62 now.


----------



## antnee (19 Nov 2022)

I started back cycling in 2012 after a gap of 25 years or so after sedentary job behind a steering wheel. I started out on a hybrid bike, which I still use for local shopping rides then graduated to a cheap alloy drop bar. Then finally a super carbon drop bar bike which I did many miles on. Though having said that I've not been out for some time due to bad eyesight (cataracts) so am waiting to get them done, I must say that I find cycling a really good way to exercise so at 75 I will. go on for as long as am able to.


----------



## cadseen2 (Monday at 23:41)

Just joined today, just reached pension age 66. Great to see I am not the oldest :-)


----------



## dave r (Tuesday at 07:11)

cadseen2 said:


> Just joined today, just reached pension age 66. Great to see I am not the oldest :-)



 theres a retirement thread on here pop in and say hello sometime.


----------



## Big John (Tuesday at 09:43)

cadseen2 said:


> Just joined today, just reached pension age 66. Great to see I am not the oldest :-)



Have you got your bus pass yet? Very useful 👍


----------



## froze (Today at 03:27)

I'm a senior citizen at 66, I don't feel old. The really bad thing about age is that my eyes and mind are still young...do I have to spell it out what that means? If I do then you all are a lot older than you think!! LOL!!

I've been riding bikes for over 40 years, including a 10 stretch of racing up to Cat 3 back in my youth, but now I just don't care about going fast, I got burned out doing that way back then, and I'm still burned out from it, thank God I didn't get burned out from riding! 

I'm actually looking forward to retiring, at least for a while, because I can take some trips on my bike and in the RV, some ship cruises with my wife that we couldn't do while I was working due to the time it would take to do what we want to do.

So getting older is sort of fun! yeah there are age related issues, but I do my best to ignore them or laugh about it!


----------



## Imaginos (Today at 03:59)

I’m 64 and one year retired. My retirement so far has been bike riding and that’s been enough. Maintained both my weight and my savings balance so so far so good. I have COPD from decades of smoking and breathing hard,panting etc from exertion is the BEST thing I can do for the condition. Riding to live longer but mostly just riding for the sheer enjoyment.


----------



## Jameshow (Today at 08:03)

icowden said:


> Hang on- I'm 48 - does that make me decrepit? I mean I suppose I'm starting to feel decrepit...



Get off this thread ..... Says me at 46!!!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (Today at 08:55)

markemark said:


> I think it might be a good idea to separate this site into those old decrepit riders and those under 35.



A thread for decrepit riders under 35 like yourself sounds like a good idea 🤔


----------



## markemark (Today at 10:15)

Ming the Merciless said:


> A thread for decrepit riders under 35 like yourself sounds like a good idea 🤔



Yeah, you know, inflation and all that. The new cut off is 36. I’ll review it yearly.


----------



## Saracenlad (Today at 12:06)

KnittyNorah said:


> I think there are lots of us in our 60s, 70s and 80s. Maybe beyond!
> Is that 'senior' enough for you? I'm right in the middle of that age range, but I think of it as my second - and better - youth.



Me too. 79 in March this year. I love my time on the bike more and more. It keeps me sane and helps my overall fitness. Did just short of 1400 miles in '22 and am looking forward to more and more bike time this year. If this sodding weather improves.


----------



## KnittyNorah (Today at 12:07)

Saracenlad said:


> Me too. 79 in March this year. I love my time on the bike more and more. It keeps me sane and helps my overall fitness. Did just short of 1400 miles in '22 and am looking forward to more and more bike time this year. If this sodding weather improves.



Ah yes. The weather. My weatherproofing definitely seems to have reduced as my age has increased.


----------



## Saracenlad (Today at 12:09)

fossyant said:


> And some of these old crusties can use a computer - amazing !



Cheeky bugger!!!


----------



## Alex321 (Today at 12:58)

Imaginos said:


> I’m 64 and one year retired. My retirement so far has been bike riding and that’s been enough. Maintained both my weight and my savings balance so so far so good. I have COPD from decades of smoking and breathing hard,panting etc from exertion is the BEST thing I can do for the condition. Riding to live longer but mostly just riding for the sheer enjoyment.



I just turned 64 today, but I don't expect to retire for at least 4-5 years, unless health issues intervene (I don't currently have any real health issues). Particularly so long as my employer continues with Hybrid working and I enjoy working there.

But the fact I am working full time is the biggest limiting factor on my cycling. During the week I can only generally get out after work (except the 2 commuting days), which limits me to 30-40 minutes if I go out before dinner, and not really more than an hour and a half or so if I go out later.


----------



## Gwylan (Today at 15:41)

75 and I manage about 2,5 k km in a decent year.

Since lockdown it has been with an ebike.


----------

